# Ola GST clarification



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

If anyone is not aware, Ola operate totally different to Uber. Rider invoices are issued by Ola using their own ABN. This means you do not report customer invoice value for either GST or income tax purposes. You also cannot claim commission. Ola's payment to you includes GST , this is the income you report. There is no such thing as a payment which does not include GST from Ola.


----------

